# Stump City Motorway (Picture Intensive)



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's about time I put this stuff where it belongs.. I'm guilty of lumping everything in one (or lately two) threads. So without further ado, here is a visual history of my little stump city motorway..


















The main attraction of this table is the hand made 4 lane 2 RR track crossing. This was my first and only success at cutting track. Subsequent attempts just didn't work as good.. I have the equipment and know how to make one prettier, but just haven't got the incentive to motivate myself to try it..









Lessons learned... If you use plaster cloth, cover the track.. It yields decent results but the clean up took forever.. Once you have plaster all over everything it's too late to do it right!!..LOL.










All the planning in the world won't do you any good if you don't stick to the whole plan. To save a few bucks at the table building stage, I shorted the table length by a foot. The missing two feet of elevation made putting the city portion of the track where it was designed impossible, at least for a hack like me. Going from the road and sidewalk on a tilt to buildings being level killed it.









The table is L shaped.. Approximately 10 X 10. One leg is 5' feet wide, the other is 4'. The trains run on parallel twisted loops for simplicity. It's all scenery no matter how you look at it.


















The dip in the tunnel matches the dip in the floor.. I think the house settled over the last 80 years..LOL










Like I said.. Plans change.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Continued..


















Yes I light up stuff.. Cars, buildings, more cars... 



























THis was my last effort with the plaster cloth.. By this time I did my homework here on the boards and did some serious learning.. 









Finally!!! Gone with the wind.. is GONE!!! Thanks to Bob...horrorclix...Zilla for turning me on to the clix!! Sure they're a bit oversized.. But it only accents my already whacked sense of humor..


















Since I put her here, for some strange reason, my car stalls alot here.. She never accepts the ride though.. More to come...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Still continued...









What bar doesn't have a decent cat fight from time to time?? 










Heeheehee..

I got tired of seeing "snow".. The winter was finally over outside, and I saw more than my share of the nasty white stuff. That went for inside as well. Time to think green!!!!


























Another messy process. A few minutes of masking and covering track saves hours of clean up. I always seem to learn the hard way...




























As I progress, my abilities improve.. There's no help for the stuff already gerfed, but for the next table I'll be way ahead!! Still more coming!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The car dealership was losing sales in the evening.. I suggested some nice Christmas lights and an inflatible Sponge Bob.. They took my advice, but sales didn't improve..




























Stuff is blooming big time now!!














































Scenery is fun!! Don't let the mess stop you!! In the end, the rewards are great!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! A new shop is opening where the old Exxon station was!!! 



















This just about brings me up to date. Except for one thing. Joez, get the foam and get to work. Here's a few things I learned about foam. You may know already, and I'm sure alot of you guys do too. I figured this out on my own so if it's been mentioned here.. Sorry!!









Foam is great to work with!!! It's slightly messy, but nothing a shop vac can't clean up!! Make a pattern of an area, cut it with a kitchen knife. Sculpt it, sand it. 120 grit followed by 180 was all it took.. 


















I painted the grass areas with light brown latex paint, and sprinkled the ground cover on. Let it dry. Then give it a shot of watered down white glue in a spray bottle and resprinkle the grass stuff again. NEW!!! You need a spray bottle that mists!!!! The stream will blow the ground cover away!!!! I then painted the parking lot black and the curb grey using the cheap acrylics in the craft dept at wally world. 




























Even the areas I didn't think I'd ever get done were a piece of cake with the foam!! Fill the area, shape with a knife. Sand and paint. Sprinkle and plant trees. Easy peasy!!! If you do one section at a time, in no time you'll be done!! One thing I forgot to mention.. Get a cheap low temp hot melt glue gun. It's great for gluing the foam together, filling gaps, gluing signs, trees and shrubs and people down, and is pretty much removable if need be.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That looks great.Almost makes me want to landscape my track.
Tom(no relation to Stump city)Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tom! Just so you know, everyone, At this point on my table I have gone through one full 60 cubic in. bottle (about $7.00) of Bachmann dark green Ground cover, and less than 1/3 burnt grass green. There's a lot left to do, but you get quite a bit of coverage from one jug. Trees on the other hand... well.. do the math!! The ones from China may look kinda skimpy until you compare prices.. They look better price-wise..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Stump City!
That's the place to be
Stump City!
Always something new to see

See a movie. Get a bite to eat.
Just avoid being Barny's treat.
Watch the zombies on the avenue.
Check the car lot for a Subaru.

Pizza Hut has all the chicks
Hiding there from the Horror Clix
Look at Sponge Bob walkin' the beat
Zombies lookin' for someone to eat.

Stump City!
That's the place to be.
Stump City!
Always something new to see.

Hit the city to see the lights
Go to the bar for some cat fights
Bring your car in for some LEDs
C.L.and M. aims to please.

Cruise in a Merc Sled with the top down.
Ain't got no reason to wear a frown.
Take a train ride to see Big Foot dance.
Come again when you get a chance.

Stump City!
That's the place to be
Stump City!
Always something new to see


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Perfect Russ!!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Glad the roads are plowed....*

.... and the drifts are finally melted!!!..... It's all shape'n up fine and look'n strong Joe... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's how the Hutt roles, SCMan. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Sltman :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like Pizza Hut, especially when there's a car show!!! Ya got a good start going!!! I don't think you can ever get through landscaping, seems there's always something you want to add...RM


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

aren't Yettis white? although I have never seen one...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Of course Yeti's are white.. But I have a sasquatch... not a yeti.. LOL


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup: It looks like a real labor of love!

I enjoy the playful touches: The Theater Marquee, Street Scenes, Raccoon piloted dune buggy, and Sasquatch. It adds interest and dimension to the landscaping. 

Gives me some food for thought as I plan the landscaping for my layout.

Bob B.


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

Great stuff! I never saw a sasquatch either, glad you know the color of them.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

It's really coming together nicely. If you didn't know it was a slotcar layout you would think the night scene of the used car lot was real. Great job!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Yankee.. Coming from a master scenery maker that you are is a huge compliment. I'm glad I changed my way of thinking with this table, not so much for this table itself as for the next one. One of the perils of attempting a project like this in an apartment is knowing the day will come when it all gets torn down. This was the main reason for my foot dragging when it came to adding all the grass and stuff. I turned my thoughts around and decided to do it up as a test bed to experiment with different methods of doing scenery and now that I'm on a roll, I'm finishing it up right quick. Having the scenery finished adds so much more enjoyment to running it, so the big push is on to button it up. The TM has changed her mind so many times as to when we're moving that I stopped making it an issue. When it happens, it happens. At least I can enjoy running this stuff around on something finished until then. The best part is, when the time comes, I'll have a better idea what I'm going to do and the next table will be even better, and go together much faster. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm hoping the next house has a usable basement for this.. (preferably finished) and even more preferable it's mine as opposed to rented..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Still blazing along in scenery mode, I managed to get a big section of scenery done in two days. The bulk of the time was waiting for stuff to dry so the next stage could be performed.. It's still not finished yet, but for the short time I did work on it.. it's good enough to post a few pics.. Here is the sewage treatment/ yoohoo bottling plant..:tongue:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice pics of many different scenes.
Lighted shots are especially ! Keep the project going, I'm sure everyone
will be looking forward for more!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Dom!! I'm finally using all that scenery stuff I bought from you last year. A few of the trees were really dried out, but the rest are in use or allocated for an unfinished area. The main reason for this thread now is to get someone joez motivated, as I believe he is no different than me when it comes to doing something new. I'm hoping that person gets the subliminal joez message and gets to work on his joez scenery.. By the way, this foam will make great stonehenge rocks too joez. Hint, hint hint!!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

The picture of the railroad crossing with the plant in the background is a keeper...man does that look good!:thumbsup: You have done a great job incorporating the slot track and train tracks together. Each individual scene blends together well with the others. It's not easy to have that much stuff going on and make it work together, but you have certainly accomplished that. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Yankee.. I'll be happy when I get back under the table and get the crossing gates functioning as they should. By then, a full video of two trains, 4 slots running together will get done.. (I've only been after this for 8 months now) I'll get it done one of these days...


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great layout. Looks like a lot of fun. Love the elevation changes as well as the railroad integration. That has to be one of the Hutt's best poems too.

Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No doubt his finest work to date!!! The Chamber of Commerce has officially adopted that poem as it's official song. They didn't recognize the song it is patterned after (must be some obscure So Cal group) so they have decided to attempt to contract Rush to put it to music.. They are anxiously awaiting the good news from their booking agent... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

real nice work joe.thought i would lurk for a bit,but had to comment on your layout.all you need now is a drive in for the leadsleds!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> (I've only been after this for 8 months now) I'll get it done one of these days...


Don't worry about getting it done. If you like doing the work you'll probably never get it completely done. It took me 3 1/2 years to finish mine and I still am making changes and adding things. It's the journey not the end that's the real prize. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*IF* all goes to the TM's plan, by next summer it'll all get torn up, packed in boxes and all I can really do is hope and pray the next house has a really decent basement.. Then the next generation table can get started.. If all goes the way I hope, it'll be bigger, better, and even more entertaining.. Unless of course we hit the mega millions.. Then things will happen a lot sooner!!  

I made a major oopsy or two in table design.. I did design the short side of the "L" to detach fairly easily, but the legs are screwed (and now so am I) through the plywood _*UNDER*_ the homosote. Great thinking wasn't it??? I was thinking indestructible table... My only option now is to cut the legs off if saving the scenery is even an option. I have a feeling it won't be, so off it'll come.. The good thing is most parts are salvageable.. Like I said, the next one will be better... I hope!!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Stump City!
> That's the place to be
> Stump City!
> Always something new to see
> ...


:thumbsup: I like it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks Great!!! Sure have put a lot of effort into it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I especially like the Hookers! lol Oh and btw...Don't get a Parrot with all that laying about, unless you film the destruction cuz it would be like "Godzilla Attacks" if you let him at it!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Capt!! I saw the parrot video..:thumbsup::thumbs: I can only imagine what would be chewed up on a daily basis!! :lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ujoe,if you could lend your advice on a ho train/slotcar layout that would be great...how about a tutorial?i would love to do this for my son one day when he is old enough not to destroy it!always appreciate your posts,and everyone's here on HT...neil trett:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Neil, I'll tell you what I did, and we'll work from there. I got on Atlas' website www.atlasrr.com and downloaded their track planning software. The software was pretty cool once you got used to tinkering with it. Basically you enter your table size and shape and just start laying down track. The trick is to have your slot track plan in mind before you start and mentally project it onto the "table" when you're laying out the train stuff. Try to stay away from the 15" curves for the trains.. way too tight a radius and most train dislike them. 

As for the crossings. Aurora made them, Tyco did too. There are a bunch of different adapter tracks to transition from one brand/ model to another. The Tyco was cool if you want to do a 4 lane as you can tinker with the sides of the track easy enough to get them side by side. They are less expensive than the Aurora crossing too. 

The biggest issue I found when laying out the table was the lack of space I had when accomodating the RR Xing in the mix. Prototypical boundaries aside, you really don't want to exceed a 4% grade when laying RR track. You can get away with 6% but beyond that you're getting into mountain RR stuff and you'll be limited to how long a train you can operate. How much space you have will dictate how you lay out the track and get it all to fit. The first RR Xing I played with was on a friend's table when I was 14. I wish I could remember how the table was layed out as it was only a 4 X 8 and it fit rather nicely. Experiment with a couple designs with the software (if it works) and see where it leads you. Hopefully the Atlas website is just experiencing a temporary glitch and it'll be back up soon. I'm curious myself, as I would like to start tinkering with a few optional track plans for the next table when we move.. (if we move ) next year. Here's your start newbie.. Hope the link works soon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a direct link to the software through Atlas' site. http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm


It's working now!!!! Hooooooray!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I wish everything was this easy!!!*

Things are looking up in Stump City!!! Since the new bottling plant opened up on the outskirts of town, the town's economy has been given a boost!! More people with more money makes for great business at the town's hot spot!! So much so that they had to start taking in a cover charge. This led to new stage lights and better bands getting booked... 


Please be patient with the video loading.. Pass the popcorn, Doba!! 

http://s417.photobucket.com/remix/p...name=stream417.photobucket.com&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

A few funny things happened when I went to shoot this video. First off, my railroad crossing decided to not be automated last night when I was filming, so you'll notice the train only once in the video. :lol: Yes it was a mess!! The second thing I realized was that of all the cars I've lit up, I only have like 5 total. And two aren't working right.. :freak: I guess I better make me a few more...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well, I know one thing for sure...*

.... errr make that two.... My lit Cobra is top shelf now :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... *AND*... joeLED has become a Scenery Master right before our very eyes!!! WTG joeLED :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, ND!! I changed the link above so it should go directly to the full screen version. This was my first (and second) time editing video on photobucket and it took most of an afternoon the first time to figure out what I was doing. After getting it all done I was under the impression all the video clips to make it were accessible, so after all that work, I deleted all the extra clips... only to find when I did that the new edited version was devoid of all video!!  Oooops!! I wasn't too tickled with the first version anyways, as it had no cars running. The second came out much better, and fell into place a lot quicker. Thanks for the kudo's!! Master I'm not.. I'm more of a hack than anything!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BTW, My sled is still in perfect working order Joe. That outta bring yer batting average up!

Yeah "photo-muff-it" takes some gettin' used to...but for a cheap arse slot tard like me it's a fair trade.

Loved the show, looking forward to the sequel.

Whatcha usin for gate activation and de-activation?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny you should ask!!! The timing couldn't be more perfect. The gates are operated by a pair of Grade Crossing Pro set ups (one per train track) and use the factory photo sensors. The set up when working properly senses the train by changes in light level and triggers the lights to flash and the gates to move. The GCP powers two tortoise switch machines. Under normal circumstances you would utilize one tortoise per gate, but I have it set up to do both gates with one tortoise, and use the other to control the automated crossing. Tortoise #2 runs a rod with a magnet attached to activate 4 reed switches. Tortoise goes one way, all 4 lanes got the juice, the other way, all 4 trackes are (supposed to be) dead. 

I think I have an insulation issue with one of the lanes.. It has power when it should be dead. It's also possible the reed switch for that lane welded itself closed.. It wouldn't be the first time it happened on this set up, causing me to obtain really heavy duty reed switches. What I really need are them good old fashioned power taps that go between the track to power the dead sections. It would make for much more positive connections opposed to the half azzed method I'm using now. I'm hoping by the time the next table gets built I'll have all the fancy doodads I'm lacking now..

Anyway, back to the coincidence... I decided to take a peek at the crossing situation today, hoping to figure out why the incident occured the other night, and lo and behold, the darn gates started working on their own!! Evidently, something I adjusted made them start working correctly!!! I was so tickled, I grabbed the camera and took a quick movie.. Uploading it now, so check back in a bit. Not the highest quality as it was just a quickie, but I'll do a remake later.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Another movie?*

ooh! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*This is just a "B" movie filler until Cecil "B" comes to town...*

As promised, here is a quicky RR Xing video with the gates fully functional. I still have a couple issues to work out with the track automation, and I only did a quick "hack" editing job.. 

http://s417.photobucket.com/remix/p...name=stream417.photobucket.com&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

A better version will replace this cheesy one as time permits.. I need to get back to work on my Xmas exchange or I'll miss the deadline!!!

Hope the link works!! :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chooooo, choooo, kah chooooo baby!!!!*

Your club with those Disco Night lights are way Kewl and the music realy makes it all happen for me!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

O.K. slotcarman this realy shows just how AWESUM of a track builder you are! WOW! That is very nifty with the train cross blinking lights, lifting gate, train going by and then the slot car goes. Incredible DUDE! :dude:

Bob...I'm not worthy...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Nice Job! I like the car show at Pizza Hut! I also like the lights and the RR crossing!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

This progressive addition of gidgy gadgets is great to watch. That sure is a long train. Based on how that car took off after the gate lifted, he was pissed off that he caught it. Can't wait to see the next innovation!
Jim


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great sense of realism to that video with the dim lighting. I think I've seen that crossing somewhere.  Love the blinking headlights and tail lights on the cars in the shop. It makes me want to incorporate trains in my layout again. This will keep me up at night for a while.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am about to redo the lights at the pizza hut to light up the corner a bit more. The car club complained enough!! All the gadgets and gizmo's are mostly experiments in electronics for me. I usually have to do things 2-3 times before I get any kind of decent results. Even then reliability is still an issue. 

The lighted truck is one of my forgotten lighting projects.. I had it stationed at the yoohoo factory and as I was filming, realized it was there. I ditched the US1 truck I was using and swapped it for the lit septic pumper, and forgot to adjust the speed. I was quite suprized when the gates went up and it tore off like a shot!! :lol: The camera does make the cars look faster than they are really going, but that AFX powered (once apon a time) semi really tore out of there. Naturally, I edited the film bassackwards and the dump truck shows up later.. 

Mixing slots and trains has it's good points and it's bad points too. Incorporating them in one setting can take alot of space. Especially with any type of grade crossing. There are sacrifices you need to make also. The cars are a larger scale than the trains. The trucks are the correct scale more or less. I like lights and movement, and seeing as the trains do much of their running basically in the dark, the scale thing isn't as much an issue. But I'm needing a bit more light than I have (especially when filming). I'm running out of things to wire the lights to.. This end of town has brown outs everytime I power the table up!! :lol: It's a challenging project, and working on it is as much a chore as a joy lately. I really hope the next set up is easier to work with, and runs way smoother..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> real nice work joe.thought i would lurk for a bit,but had to comment on your layout.all you need now is a drive in for the leadsleds!


You know, newbie, this thought has been in my mind since I read this! The technology is there, the prices have come down, and there's enough gadgets out there to make it very possible. There is a manufacturer that makes an HO scale drive in theater screen. Another company made a really cool blinky drive in sign. With a little ingenuity and a bit of cash a small DVD player (like the kind they were clearancing at Wally World (for car head rests) could be fitted to that drive in screen and real movies could be played at the drive in!!! I'm lacking the room to attempt this this time, but maybe the next table will be better layed out for ideas like these!!! I like the concept a lot!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Here's a link to some of the signs to get an idea.. I don't see the big drive in one that I recall.. It was a limited edition, double sided drive in theater sign.. They were kinda pricey so I passed..  There is another one but not as pretty.. 
http://www.microstru.com/Animated-signs.html Poke around the site!!! He has some cool stuff!!!! There's a wicked cool Las Vegas sign a certain zilla I know couldn't resist!!

Here's the drive in link.. scroll down... http://www.hogtrainz.com/BLAIRLINE.htm
http://www.microstru.com/Animated-signs.html

Some of this stuff is extreme.. Where's my Ronco drool catcher?? :lol: http://www.microstru.com/CustGallery.html

Here's my dream table idea... A nice big basement.. The table goes all the way around the perimeter. Both trains and slots. From city to town to another city to town.. you get the idea... Everything automated. Multiple RR Xings, Junction turnoffs, etc. I'm thinking of running more than one car per lane, so I'll put sensors in the track to switch turnoffs when one car passes it. If another car is closing in it will be diverted to a turnoff to spread the gap. The biggest problem will be keeping the cars at a reasonable speed.. Taking turnoff curves at running speed makes for trouble!! Don't wake me up yet!! I'm not done!! The track can also be run using wireless controllers so you can follow your car around the room for racing... Hmmmm.. What's the Mega Millions up to this time??? Gonna need it!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

That site has some great looking stuff. If we only had the time, the room and the $$$ 

I agree, Zilla's got to have that Vegas sign. There's an old El Rancho Motel sign and a Casino sign too. Bob.....it's time to start work on Las...Zilla!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Very Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Run for your lives!!!!*

Ok.. Bad enough the zombies have to hang around chewing into the living and multiplying in numbers because of it. While the chainsaw toting Barneys are kinda on the cute side, the son of Godzilla ( not Bob Zilla ) has made his presence know in Stump City.. and he ain't cute!!! He apparently has an appetite bigger than the rest, and likes to chase his victims down on the east end of town.. 





































There's something about purple cars that just capture his attention!! Here's a few close ups of this menace before he was planted on the table...



















I've been putting off this lil project for a couple months, and felt it was time to play with the lil guy.. :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Gee, I guess it wasn't such a 'hardtop' after all? :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well it beats a head on collision with a 2009 Impala.. sorta.. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*If I didn't see it myself I never would have believed it!!!*

I heard Rush was playing in the area, but I never expected them to play a small club.. Especially a hole in the wall joint like Mac Wilsons!!! People on the street were shocked to see that big tour bus cruising through town, and of course fans crowded the area to see Geddy, Alex and Neal when they got off the bus..




































You'll notice one of Rush' biggest fans right behind the bus in the last pic.. :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Well it beats a head on collision with a 2009 Impala.. sorta.. :lol:


 
That is too funny right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

Had my first look at your track today.FANTASTIC! Excellent work with the LIGHTS.Hurry up and finish.:thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

GOt me on that biggest fan. I was looking for you somewhere in the background until I saw the real fan. Great pics.
Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*The TM has just given me the news...*

Due to the fact that she hasn't backed down on the idea of moving, and the fact that the kids got something for Christmas that requires room for them to move around, (I can't take a chance of slotcarkid reading this so I can't say what) we have come to the conclusion that Stump City Motorway will need to be dismantled around Christmas time. This in no way means I will be out of slots. We agreed on a 4' X 6-8' table to hold me over until the move, and it will be more of a race track design for the kids to do whatever on without my needing to supervise their every move. The neighborhood kids can do some laps too. I just can't trust them (the neighbor kids) to do what they're supposed to without messing with stuff  they shouldn't on the present table. This way, I'll have one less thing to worry about when it does come time to move, and makes some play room for the kids in the meantime. 

The new table will be slots only, since there is no room for both. It will still be on wheels for access to the back side, and will still be a 4 lane. This way, I'll still be able to run my little creations for testing purposes. I had to plead for approval for this.. :woohoo: 

It was fun doing this table for the most part, and the lessons learned will certainly carry over to my next setup. In the meantime, I'll be snagging all the goodies I will need for the next table, and when we're settled down in our new digs I can start setting up again. I just hope the next place has a usable basement!! Thanks again for all the great comments for this table!! I'm sure the next one will be twice the fun!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's a drag Joe -- but, as one chapter ends, another begins I guess.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Glad I twisted yer arm...*

...to post up that is.... before it was gone. It's been a good run and a shame to see it go, but think more along the lines of you're just keeping it fresh. A challenge more or less. You'll make it work Joe. You're good like that. RR Xings aren't functional... BOOM... now they are... Bus ain't lighted... BOOM... now it is. It's a plan Joe... and it's better than no layout!! You could even get down to 3 ft wide and still have a decent layout... Shoot, my first "permanent" layout was like 31 inches wide. Just keep it simple and it'll be fine. Think "retro" versus technical this time. Look at Weird Jack's new set-up. He downsized after a move. Classic design and looks like great fun too. Bottom line though, as long as ya can run and test some little cars... it's all good. :hat: nd

btw... Any portions of Stump City that need documenting, I trust you'll take care of right? Includng vids if thats what it takes. You know where ya can "stick'em" too ...lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Have no fear Dave!! Even after the track goes bye bye, I'll always have the pictures.. I believe I left a few spaces open for pics in the sticky in case something new pops up. Aside from my testing purposes, this new interim table is another test. The kids will have open access to it, and how much they use it will be noted. I want to determine if they have some sort of real racing type track, with open access without having to worry about scenery if it will get any use. If it sits and collects dust other than my usage, I'll be able to build mainly for my own purposes. If they run it, when the new table gets built, I'll consider them in the plans and try to accommodate a racing space in the new slot room. We'll just have to see how much racin' occurs on the interim table...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*There is a time to build a layout...that time is now!*



yankee_3b said:


> That site has some great looking stuff. If we only had the time, the room and the $$$
> 
> I agree, Zilla's got to have that Vegas sign. There's an old El Rancho Motel sign and a Casino sign too. Bob.....it's time to start work on Las...Zilla!


Well that is what I am going to start doing up now...my Las Zillas Speedway landscaping. After a visit to your track in Vegas & seeing slotcarmans track go wild and lighted and Nuther Daves layout get finished up also it is my turn.

I have that ho scaled Welcome To Las Vegas sign and it lights up real nice...yeah it is going on the layout along with Godzilla and friends on the out-skirts of Las Vegas near Area 51.

No more custom slot car builds for me for awhile now...build layout, build, build, build. 

Bob...Time to build Las Zilla Speedway...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is great news, Bob!! Honestly, I have had NO issues with putting the ground cover directly over the insulation board. The glue makes for a decent hard shell covering, and the excess "grass" goes in the vacuum. Depending on how you landscape will determine what you need to do. I won't be using any plaster type materials on my next layout. It's just unnecessary from what I've learned. Paint right over the foam board (after shaping and sanding) in a complementary color.. brown, tan..and then sprinkle the ground cover right on the wet paint. After the paint dries, get a MIST bottle, and put 1/8 - 1/4 white glue and fill the rest with water, shake to mix and spray away. Get it good and wet. Then sprinkle a light dusting on and let it dry. Vacuum up the loose stuff and it's basically done. 

You want cactus? Trees? Poke a screw driver in the foam and pop it in (a little hot melt helps keep it in place). The best part is, you can make the scenery away from the track, get it all detailed up in sections, and plop it on the table finished. The only thing you will need to spray and sprinkle are the seams. HO scale foam road bed can be split right down the middle, and makes for a great border. It's already black, has a pebble finish to match the track, and depending on how you do the scenery can be used right side up for a tapered edge, or upside down to fill into the scenery. It just depends on where and what fits better. I was truly surprised how fast this method is, and other than the a slow down due to cost of supplies will make the scenery on the next table a quick easy process.. A 4 X 8 sheet of that insulation is only about 14.00. I can decorate it in 1 -2 nights if I keep at it.. And most of that is drying time..


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

"HO scale foam road bed can be split right down the middle, and makes for a great border."


Yup...that's what I used...on top of that....the O scale is a bit wider when split...


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Love the Rush Bus!!!!!! Can you believe those guys are still kicking out the music like they do!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's kind of amazing after all this time!! What is really amazing is seeing them in concert. For a 3 piece band, the are just incredible what they are able to do. After the grace under pressure tour I sort of lost interest in their music, but the vintage stuff was so powerful musically, it'll live forever!! :thumbsup:


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of their recent DVD's are great and I saw them back in the day 3 times. I would love to see them just one more time!!!!! It is amazing to see so many young people still enjoying their music. Isn't it nice to listen to music without profanity!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Darn, I forgot to show and tell sumthin'*

As I was taking a few pics today, it occurred to me I never took any pics of the cruise night at pizza hut as finished. Here's a couple shots, now with a few of the cruisers out scoping out each other's rides..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice job joeLED....*

The scene is set just right. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joe, move to the Lehigh Valley area of Pa. lots of affordable housing, and slotters as well.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not far enough away Big Daddy!! We're trying to get as much distance as possible from a certain family member who will more than likely try to follow us. PA is just too close!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*picture perfect U-Joe...*



tjd241 said:


> The scene is set just right. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


What nd said. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...just right...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ya gotta love STUMP CITY !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is the buffet still open?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sure is Rich!!! All the frozen dough pizza you can possibly stomach!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sometimes you just gotta have fun when the dinner rush is over....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Sure is Rich!!! All the frozen dough pizza you can possibly stomach!!! :lol:


One night a Pizza Hut truck was delivering supplies and I made a Pizza Dough MR. Bill and stuck it under the front tire of the semi. We watched the truck pull away with MR. Bill getting smashed....Oh Noooooooooooooooo 

I think I told this story on HT before...sorry for those of you who had to hear it twice. Mr. Bill and Saturday Night Live back in the days (early to mid 80s) were great fun.

Bob...that is what is called a tension breaker in the food buisness...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Stump City is no more...*

Dismantling of Stump City has begun... The TM was quite surprised to see how fast it comes up. Buildings and trees are gone, lights and train cars next on the agenda, then the tracks come up. Pictures will follow when I reload my Kodak software...  That's another story in itself. :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

... Rm


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Stump City -- We hardly knew you . . .


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Sad to see her go! She provided some great videos, imagination and inspiration. Hope it won't be long before Stump City 2 graces our website!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

By next week Stump City Raceway will be open!!! At least I have something to look forward to...


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dismantling of Stump City has begun... The TM was quite surprised to see how fast it comes up. Buildings and trees are gone, lights and train cars next on the agenda, then the tracks come up. Pictures will follow when I reload my Kodak software...  That's another story in itself. :lol:


I'm glad that I was able to visit Stump City before it fell to the wrecking ball 

I'm sure that your next layout will wow us even more :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Going,










going










Gone!!










Okay, maybe not totally gone yet, but it should be bare plywood by the time the kids get out of school.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

a shame, will Stump city 2 be larger? and at the same house, or are you waiting till you move.
How the heck you got the train track radius like that is beyond me, and over/under train tracks, sheeeesh, I only did basic all one level tracks, and my cars always were falling off the tracks like lumbering drunks.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the build up of the new Stump city.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Will the new layout be Trunk City?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> a shame, will Stump city 2 be larger? and at the same house, or are you waiting till you move.
> How the heck you got the train track radius like that is beyond me, and over/under train tracks, sheeeesh, I only did basic all one level tracks, and my cars always were falling off the tracks like lumbering drunks.


I have to wait until we move, *AND* hope the next place has a usable basement. Between my sister in law's mountains of crap, the low ceiling, the sewer pipe running right through the middle of it and the fact that it is a freezing dust bowl in the winter I can't use the present location's cellar. All I can do is cross my fingers, and take a leap of faith by buying all the stuff for the new track (a little at a time) with the hopes of actually someday being able to build it. I basically did the same thing with this table, buying all the elements I knew I would be needing for the day the TM said ok, build it. 

As far as the track radius, the minimum is standard 18"R. The next track outside of that is 22"R, and the curves outside of them are flex track basically following the curve to keep it symmetrical. The "fan" section of the table is 5' wide to accommodate the larger radius train tracks. 

I am hoping to produce a rather ambitious project next time, using the entire outside wall of the basement of our next residence, with maybe an island or two. I also want to further automate the slot track, and possibly run the power feeds in sections to allow more vehicles running per slot, with deviation points to divert traffic that's closing in on it's slot neighbor. I don't know if I'll be able to accomplish that, but I'm sure thinking about trying it. I am also tinkering with the idea of making my own custom track sections. I plan on having a few more RR Xings, and want to experiment with different angles of the RR tracks. I know Faller made a 45 degree crossing, so it ought to work for Aurora also. 

I'm also thinking of making my own service road turn off type deal, (one of those diversions I was talking about) which can be anything from a place to temporarily park a slower or faster car, to a bus stop. I plan on running a model RR functioning stop light or two, and automating the intersections to function with it. The plan there is to have a service road turn off type deal run into a junction turn off/intersection type deal. If a car is sitting at the light, any car that comes up behind it will take a "right turn on red" onto a downtown detour. I don't know how complex I can make this automation stuff run before it becomes impossible without the aid of computer assistance. I surely don't have the mental capacity to figure out all that stuff on my own. It sure is fun trying though. The next time I will have to put a bit more effort into the automation systems as the halfazzed one I did on this table for the RR Xing didn't hold up to the repeated use. And all I can say is, thank God for track goop. I'm sure I will be using a ton of it in the next few months trying to make custom tracks!!

I have a ton of ideas floating around in the vast wasteland that is my mind, and writing down thoughts when they come so the don't get forgotten. Hopefully, one of these days I will be able to see my vision come to fruition... or I'll end up with a huge lot of stuff to dump on the bay! 

Right now AFXtoo, I believe it shall be called box city... Next time around, I think Stumpf City has a nice ring to it! :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*The demolition continues...*

Everything that took so long to create disappears so fast!!! It's hard to believe just a couple hours passed from the condition of the last pictures to these.. I wish it set up so fast!!!























































And in case you're wondering....










No.. I'm not from the great white north!!! But it is MY favorite coffee cup!! Beauty, eh? :lol:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> And in case you're wondering....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and even better filled with a double, double of Tim's! She is a beauty. And so's yer track! Can't see what comes out in the reincarnation.

Todd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Gone... all gone!!!!*

I found a burst of energy today!!! I got way farther than the TM or I expected!!













































This is the little box of scrap from the scenery....









This is the big one. Pity the garbage man when he comes.. I think they'll try to leave it so I'll have to wait for them to come and yell at them to do their job!! To put things in perspective, the table leg is just short of 4 feet.


















Tomorrow the new table get assembled from the pieces parts lying there. I'm shooting for a 5' X 7'. She's pushing for a 4' X 5'. We'll just have to see who wins... I'm betting it won't be me... unfortunately.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I got an early start today (way too early) and managed to get a lot done.. First I had to follow the TM's suggestion on a 4 X 5 table. That was a joke....










She said we'll have to get the kids desk out here and see how much room we have...










As you can clearly see, there was an excessive amount of wasted space, and the table is tiny as heck. Somehow, she gave in and let me go the 7' length. I also managed to sneak in the 5' width... Shhh!!! :lol:



















Here's my first attempt at a Tubby-like road course. I'll be honest, this racing stuff isn't really my thing. I have plenty of track, so that isn't an issue. I'm just caught between the desire for scenery, and the need to be able to test run custom made track once I start producing. Odds are, tomorrow I'll restack all the track and start all over again. The kids want goofy stuff like loops and spirals. For now all I really just want something to test run cars on. I also want easy maintainability and good running. ( A city bus ain't gonna make a loop!) I'll have to poke around here and see if something inspires me..


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Since you have four lanes, put a loop and hump on the inside lanes for the kids and use the outside lanes for testing.
hojoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Over and under Rebel Ex for you on the table ...

Kids track on the floor where it belongs! LOL


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I actually like your new track. Simple and looks like it would be fun to run. Sometimes complicated is just that--complicated. I like a clean, well thought out track that's got good flow and I think you've got that there. My only suggestion would be if you could widen the radius on the right side corners, you'd be looking really good.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good one Joe...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Well, A city bus ain't gonna make a loop!... I'll have to poke around here and see if something inspires me..


Yeah?... Give Sandra Bullock a call!!! hahahahahaha!!!

I found when I took several degree's of difficulty *out*... it actually put alot of the fun back *IN*. You may be surprised how good it feels to get back to basics Joe. May I also suggest putting some power to it and run a lap or three if ya find one that seems like a keeper??... "Looks good" has nuttin to do with "feels good". nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Yeah?... Give Sandra Bullock a call!!! hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> I found when I took several degree's of difficulty *out*... it actually put alot of the fun back *IN*. You may be surprised how good it feels to get back to basics Joe. May I also suggest putting some power to it and run a lap or three if ya find one that seems like a keeper??... "Looks good" has nuttin to do with "feels good". nd


Ok!! I took some of the technical out. Then I added a dose of I have no clue what I'm doing!!!! Today I cleaned the slate, and made what I think the kids would have dreamt up if given the opportunity. I basically started connecting track and didn't stop until the ends met up. This is no way going to stay, but for the sake of a couple chuckles I decided to post up and see what kind of feedback I get.. Kinda looks like Las Zilla's but compressed onto a small table. :lol:





































Yes, it's loopy. Yes it's nuts. I just wanted something dopey so the next one will look more appealing!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> :





txronharris said:


> I actually like your new track. Simple and looks like it would be fun to run. Sometimes complicated is just that--complicated.


TH, Care to change your mind???  You have deceived us Sltman!!! That bus ain't gonna make that trip!!! RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Only thing missing is the meatballs.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And to think... I still have 148 9' curves.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

After tracing this out with my finger...

I became slightly carsick. hahahahahaha!

You go Joe!


----------



## slotcarkid12 (Dec 6, 2008)

My computer is down for the count. I have a hard drive that's about to crash, and tried doing a recovery hoping it might eliminate the issue to no avail. Since I'm on the kid's computer, and he hasn't posted anything for a while, I guess I might as well bail him out and post for him. The spaghetti is gone, and the tubby is back. All the track was cleaned and prepped last night, and assembled today. I powered up the outside lanes and had a nice run. The Bill Hall hot rod, the Nuther Alpha were the first to turn some laps on the new track. Then the win43 tan cuda and Zilla VW bug showed up from the HOHT auction and they got some track time too. After dinner, me and the kid ran a few laps together. :thumbsup: Tomorrow we go looking for a car again..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got yer slot fix...whew...

I feel better now too!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How'd we all do on the new skid pad JoeLED?*



slotcarkid12 said:


> I powered up the outside lanes and had a nice run. The Bill Hall hot rod, the Nuther Alpha were the first to turn some laps on the new track. Then the win43 tan cuda and Zilla VW bug showed up from the HOHT auction and they got some track time too.


... Reminds me, I gotta get cracka lackin on a power plant fer ( you know )... down the road...  Project V. nd


----------



## slotcarkid12 (Dec 6, 2008)

The ND Alpha ran great except on cruise control.. :thumbsup: The Bill Hall hot rod was killer! :thumbsup: The win43 cuda and the zilla bug (HOHT cars) were a blast!! The track is basically what I had posted prior to the Spaghetti bowl, but I eliminated the inside 2 curves on the technical section. What is funny is, the transit bus makes it okay as long as it's on an inside lane, but the X tractions hate it!!! They are flying off 15" curves at low speed!! :lol: I guess I better tune the kids cars a bit better, and look into better controllers this tax check. The ones I have are always at half throttle or less...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good times Joe!

I'm glad your enjoying the "Ratlas", I drove the ratfink out of it myself before I finally gave my self a stern lecture and sent it off!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> After tracing this out with my finger...
> 
> I became slightly carsick. hahahahahaha!
> 
> You go Joe!












RALMAO...Bill you O.K man? hahahahhahaha

Yeah Joe that one looked like Las Zilla Speedway compressed. lol I like it!! :thumbsup:

Bob...what next?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay... The wacky track went bye bye really quick!!! Just the thought of cleaning it was making my stomach turn!! :lol: I tried a redo of the tubby track posted ^^^^ up there with a couple less technical turns in the middle and still wasn't happy. Racer type I'm not. The kids showed very little interest in it, and it really left no room for any scenery aside from grass. 

A lot has happened in the past few days. The idea of a rebel X type track stewed for a day or two, and a rude awakening at 3:15 AM had me sitting at my desk drawing layouts with this mysterious "rebel X" concept bobbling around my cranium. I have never seen one, so I had to make my own up. Starting with a L&J intersection I used most of my 15" curves to make a 3/4 loop. The reason for this is I had the transit bus in mind. I want to run the darn thing, and I had to make sure it could handle it. I then doodled a goofy sort of double loop off the other legs of the intersection. I got it all together and grabbed a couple cars (T jets) and went to town running them. Success!!! I added a power tap just to keep the juice level and by then the kids were more interested in the table than the wii!!! Due to elevation changes I used a pair of bridge tracks, and even added a culvert bump track to the mix. 

The kids were all over it for hours, much to the amazement of the TM. Then The transit bus came out of the case and OMG!! It made the circuit!!! I was thoroughly amazed it handled the bridge tracks (rather clumsily) and if I didn't hit the bump track just right it teeter tottered on the crest! :lol:

I then tried a few X tractions and was completely disappointed in their performance. I can tune a T jet pretty good, but tuning AFX style chassis is not anything I'm good at. The kids found true happiness running the T jets, so I made the decision they can now run the good stuff. I don't want tuning advice, my mind is made up. The Xtractions are gonna go. Now I need a ton more T jet chassis!!!! 

Here's a couple pictures of the new Rebel X. Sorry if it's not what you envisioned Bill. This is what came out of my nugget with 2 hours sleep.



















I will say, I'm not tickled with the bridge idea. I might substitute an open deck plate type RR bridge instead. That bridge wasn't cheap, and it don't take much to break stuff off of it. Also, the scenery will be making a limited comeback. When all is said and done, the bridge and hump track will be gone, and much more gradual grades will be in. Thanks for taking the ride guys!! Stump City will (sort of) live again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*X marks the spot....Who is Mark?*

Nice "rebel X" layout slotcarman & glad to hear your transit bus moves along somewhat freely on it also! BONUS!

I pulled out a bunch of Non-Magnatraction AFX parts and cleaned them up the Nuther way in the Orange Bolt liquid. Ordered Dans Magnetts, some Wizard brushes, had new pickup shoes and springs already stashed away, have rims also, have 0-Rings and/or wide front tires, and ordered some PVT rear tires. 

CJ was over the other day and showed me some tricks on how to get these running pretty darn quick and smoothly. They are very much like T-Jets and will have a nice lot of them for runners for Las Zillas Speedway. The first bodies to go over these has been Tom Stumpfs New Vettes. Have a bunch of Lola builds planned for this summer which will need some non-t-jet powered chassis underneath them too. Don't go crazy and get rid of ALL of them man. :freak:

After that I will fix up the smaller pile of AFX Magnatraction chassis.

Had the Slickster out the other day ( it sits in Fletchers trackside row of cars to run ) and it runs Smooth. Yeah that is one cool car you built for Fletcher ( I get to run it too ) with LED lights & driveability both incorporated into it...fun, fun, fun!

Bob...sounds like the kids like the "rebel X"...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Joe - the new layout looks fun :thumbsup:

I have to agree that T-Jets seem like more fun than X-Tractions! They're too fast with too little traction.

Give me a T-Jet or a SG+


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*My .03 Joe.....*

I loved your idea of the 4 lane for testing. Would have done it myself with another foot to spare on the width. A mini tubby-kinda layout would suit ya there to a "T". Or even check out the Post #15 on this thread ... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206729 . Dslot did this one. It's a great 4 laner which could be opened up a bit more (below). Minimal requirements for elevating sections and over all landscaping is basic too. You got the square footage, so why not exploit that? Maybe it's me... but your last one with the bridge just doesn't say "Stump City". Besides all that, you said you wanted fun for the kiddies?... Just ask Rick how well that goes over with 4 lanes... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=234297 ... nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well.... Actually, the kids have been all over this set up like flies on... you know!! :tongue: The whole concept of the "rebel X" has permeated their minds and they (well the one who isn't grounded for not bringing his report card home for 5 weeks knowing he'd be grounded for 5 weeks) has beem running it steady since it got assembled. The other watches and hopes he can bring his grades up so he can go back to playing.. It may not look like Stump City, but I think I'd hear a bunch of whining if I went back to a race circuit. They are looking foward to scenery, a working stop light at the intersection, and are exceptionally happy with T jets now. I don't want to mess that up with something I wasn't fond of myself... I'm no racer...unless I'm racing my kid to the X!!! And if we hit, POW!!! No real Tjets were harmed in this demonstration!!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice interim layout Joe!

...an over and under with a suicide four way...looks like fun for all ages. I hadnt really envisioned anything....I just missed your giant four lane over and under.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Shows ya how much I know...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> The whole concept of the "rebel X" has permeated their minds and they have been running it steady since it got assembled.


Well Joe, this is the true test.... One can't stop and the other wants to join him... I'm convinced!!!... It must be all that nekkid new plywood... I do remember that stage all too well... Wood & Wires!!! Are we done yet? :freak: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't want to wreck a good thing. When the kid's making appointments to run the cars the night before, and is on the track for 1 1/2 hours + daily it's got to be a good thing!! The other kid is pushing to get his grades up to get off punishment for the slots as much as the other toys he can't use right now.. Keep in mind, the track is competing with a new wii, and is neck to neck as far as usage... That says a lot!! I think once the scenery gets put down, it'll look like Stump City.. Just from a different point of view. The zombies are itching to get out of the box!!! :lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

reminds me of our tjet track.but ours is just flat,with two lanes.the crossroads are fun,but not for the shelfqueens!nice track joe!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks newbie!! I have been having a blast on the track breaking in cars that should have been tweaked and tuned over a year ago. Eventually, the bump and bridge tracks will go awhen the scenery gets started. The intersection will have a functioning stop light, and I'll have fun trying to make some sort of automation deal so the cars stop themselves at the red light. This project will be a lot harder than the RR Xing automation as I have to tap into the timing circuit for the stop light and make it produce enough juice to activate a RR switch machine, and at the same time feed the correct voltage for the yellow light.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.we have enough challenge getting the trackmate to work right!you guys are all innovators.good luck on what i am sure will be another entertaining build for us all


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*What a day!!!!*

Got an early start, and woke up to an empty house. Both kids at school, and the TM went with one of them on a field trip. I had the whole house to myself, and no distractions. I decided to make the most of the situation and cover the job I've been dreading. The slots hadn't been touched is over a month, and I myself was kind of unhappy with the way the table was laid out. 

I really wanted to use some junction turn offs, and AFXtoo send me a perfect pair of them and I really wanted to give them some use. I also wanted a 4 lane, or at least something closely resembling one. I started by cleaning the slate and just started slapping track together, pretty much with no solid idea in mind, and I think I stumbled on a pretty challenging set up. What's cool about the whole thing is the kids can race on the outside lanes, or the inside lanes of the 4 lane, or flip all four of the turn offs and run the whole thing. My truck projects that would never handle 6" curves can be run on the outside lanes. 

The other cool thing is there is a "main street" setting so my buildings can have a home, an intersection so the stop light can be utilized, and I even found some cobblestone track to give it that old town appeal. I realize the 6" curves are going to be a pain, but I had to do what I had to do. I managed to get one lane up and running before they got home from school, and I was navigating the really funky 6" curve section with only minor headaches, driving a charger with slippery Vincent wheels and tires. 

Here's the new layout.....





































I still have to check all the connections to one of the lanes, rewire the controllers, and figure out a way to make the turn offs flip electrically rather than manually. I'm not going to make cruise control an option on this track, as it really needs to be driven to navigate it. Once I'm sure it'll fly (the kids are already itching to try it) I can buy the foam board and start carving. The elevated section will be filled underneath with simple tunnels at the 2 overpasses. I might be able to pull 2 of the 6" curves on the right end of the track and open it up a little more as there's space to do it, but I really want the Main Street section to be slow anyway. We'll just have to see what happens!! 

P.S. I sorted out all my track today, and I was surprised to find a complete working lap counter in the piles of 9" straights!!:thumbsup: I didn't even know I had one!! The kids were really happy about that!! I do think I need to invest in some of them special "rare" track clips that Boosa has to keep the 4 lane sections together...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like a track with some good flow to it :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Doba! It does flow pretty good. :thumbsup: I'm not fond of criss crosses but to make the whole thing work they were necessary. They make the inside vs. outside lanes are fairly even, and make the transition from outside two lanes to the inside two lanes do-able. I had to sit there for a good half hour mentally running the lanes in my mind to make sure I had the criss crosses at the right spots. :lol: I kept losing track of what lane I was in and had to start over! :drunk:

Sadly, aside from the outside lanes, my X traction and most of the transformer conversions don't run very well. The need for excessive speed to break past the magnetic attraction just doesn't cut it. The cars are either stuck in one spot or flying off the first corner they hit. (I hate magnets sometimes!!)  I guess I could get bigger tires on them to lessen the pull, but they really don't mean enough to me to justify the expense.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I had to sit there for a good half hour mentally running the lanes in my mind to make sure I had the criss crosses at the right spots. :lol: I kept losing track of what lane I was in and had to start over! :drunk:


I can understand that!!! Actually I followed it around a lap or two, and with the correct postioning on the turn-offs, this could be an adventure trip. Be sure and have a full tank on takeoff!!! This will be great for your town & country landscaping...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My thoughts exactly. Main drag through a one stop light town, and open road surrounding it. It's going to be a challenge to transfer the track design to the foam, and an even bigger one to sculpt into it. If the kids and I like it, the game plan is to use two 4 X 8 sheets of 2" foam board, and set the whole track into it kinda like a tub track. 

On a related note, I think I pissed off the TM today. Since the track had been idle for so long, she was pretty close to taking the underutilized floor space for something else. Since the kids have become interested again, her plans have been spoiled!! :lol: Good thing we don't have a dog house, or I'd be sleeping in it! :freak:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I do think I need to invest in some of them special "rare" track clips that Boosa has to keep the 4 lane sections together...


Joe - the new layout looks great :thumbsup:
It reminds me of Lime Rock



You can get the clips from Bob Molta at Slot Car Central (Tubtrack on eBay):

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...e=SCC&Product_Code=4THSCTSBSCW&Category_Code=

I can't wait to see the landscaping 

Bob B.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't buy bigger tires Joe, just do what i use to do all the time, take a piece of blue painters tape, stick about a 1-1/2" piece on a flat plastic anything, use your exacto and make tiny 1-1/2"x about 1/8" +/- strips, roll them around the rim and stretch the tire over it. that little bit may lift those rear magnets just enough for the car to run.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> Don't buy bigger tires Joe, just do what i use to do all the time, take a piece of blue painters tape, stick about a 1-1/2" piece on a flat plastic anything, use your exacto and make tiny 1-1/2"x about 1/8" +/- strips, roll them around the rim and stretch the tire over it. that little bit may lift those rear magnets just enough for the car to run.


 
We did that back in the day to get AJs tires to stay on Tyco X2 rims.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang!!! Now why didn't I think of that!!! Thanks Ed!!! Time to resize some as Doba says "tars"!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Stump City IV...here we go again!!!*

Well, the last track didn't quite make it. for some reason, when I tried to swap out the 6" curves for 9"ers, there was a 1/4" gap at the junction turnoff. I cleared the table and got back to work designing. I tried that trackmate software and couldn't come up with anything, so I had to go the old fashioned route... So, here's what I've come up with this time. Is it a keeper?? who knows.. I got one lane tuned, and so far it works ok. The big bus don't like the turn offs yet though.





























This is another one of them 2 lanes that looks like a 4 lane. Through the magic of criss cross tracks, both cars do the full loop on the inside track, and then the outside. The turn offs can be set straight and just run on the inside or outside track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man that new layout looks sweet!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I now have both lanes fairly cleaned up and running decent. :thumbsup: As per usual, the T jets run great, and the X tractions hate it!  I do have a slight fitment problem with the elevated section. The inside track doesn't want to nest properly with the outside. I have to figure out a way to either trim the length of the inside straights down a tad or force them to sit right. I have an overlap of about 1/8" if the tracks sit flat. I am going to try to swap the straights on the elevated section, inside to outside and see if there's some already shortened straights giving me the issue. :freak: 

I am also going to need to make sure there is some sort of apron on the insides of the curves to make my big rig trailers work. There isn't enough real track length to have to worry about sliding through the turns so outside aprons really aren't necessary. My tracks are hardly ever smooth enough to get that kind of speed up anyway.  

Also, I'm pricing foam board to do the scenery. I just haven't settled on the actual shopping list, and that can't happen until I have a solid game plan in mind. I have a few ideas as to how I'm going to attack it, I'm just leery of spending $45.00 on foam only to find after the fact I messed up and should have done it the other way. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Digging this thread up, though I was tempted to just start new. I have a clean slate yet again. A bare table, a pile of track, and some new inspiration!! I was poking around on HO Slotcars and found what I think I was looking for. I'm going to have to modify some of the track plan to accommodate the train track and RR Xing, and the strange shape and size on my table, but I like the concept, the challenge of the track design, and the fact that so much can fit on the table doing it this way. When the table gets shortened, go UP! LOL

Here's my inspiration... I'm going to start tweaking the track plan on my table to see what fits. I just wish I had a few more feet of length.... Circa 1966 Boy's Life Magazine....

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/image/Aurora/BoysLifeGrandPrixRacewayNovember1966.pdf

I can honestly say I'm excited about this one! Now to see if I can get it all to fit....


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks awesome Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It will fit...............it will fit........it will fit.................it will fit*

Joe,

Ooooooooooooh boy! Now that is my kind of track!!!

Bob...you can do it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I will have to perform a little surgery to the track plan. I have extra width as the table is 5 feet wide, but the back side of the table is only 7', and the front stretch is a mere 5'. 









I will have to make adjustments, but I can get most of the track plan in there... it'll just have to be modified a little. Part of me wants to do it on paper, but by the time I get it figured out I could have the track laid out on the table. Of course, this will have to be a slow process, I need materials to do it, and they're not in the budget at this time.. I guess I better check the scrap pile from the last track, and see what I have to work with.. I know I have some of the stuff I need in the dungeon.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks like a super fun circuit and it can obviously take on killer landscaping! I'm already picturing it with your sweet lighted machines drifting around the curves!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Time to dig this thread back up... It's depressing to think that it's been over 2 years and I still don't have anything solid. I did take a couple hours today and dug up the track plan I want to try, with adjustments for a shorter. slightly wider table. I also tore up the double loop test track I was using and laid out what I had for track. I'd throw a picture or two on here now, but it looks kinda silly being supported by boxes and excess track. Tomorrow I'm heading down to the dungeon ( basement) and digging out the box of 2X4 blocks I used to elevate the old table just so I can make it look like I'm getting somewhere. I have track on hold in two places, and truly appreciate the seller's patience. 

I've hit quite a few duds lately that have set me back way more than I like, and that's made spending money impossible to find. The little bit I do scratch up goes faster than I can get it. If it isn't unwanted glow messing things up, it's JB that doesn't want to stick to resin. The rejects have put me in a gloom and are making it rather difficult to want to sit at the bench. 

The bright spot of the day was running a few cars on the new track. Living on the edge... 40 foot drops and no guard rails!! And due to the wonky present elevation set up, there are a few spots that are.. ahem... far from level.. :lol:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

slotcarman,
here a few quotes for that gloomyness...

"I learned there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead, others come from behind. But I've bought a big bat. I'm all ready, you see. Now my troubles are going to have trouble with me." - Dr. Seuss

”Home run hitters strike out a lot” -Jackson, Reggie

"In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity." -Albert Einstein

with all the track changes seems like you like to change it up, so I was thinking what about using a sheet of ply on top of the table that has the a layout you like...then just attach the sheet to the table. That way if you get tired of the layout remove the track, lay another sheet of ply with a different layout and prop the old one up behind the table or chain it up to the ceiling. I've been saving styrafoam from packaging for a while to cut the costs and acquired some used plywood...when I get ready to landscape I plan on asking stores around town (like furniture and appliance store) for their foam...just some thoughts...with your talents I'm sure it will all work out int the end...need to slow motion those 40 ft drops like they do in the movies


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

There's that word again ,,,,,, ...... wonky!!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do have a track plan in mind jobob.. http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/image/Aurora/BoysLifeGrandPrixRacewayNovember1966.pdf This is what I'm shooting for, minus the spiral climb.. but I also have to adjust for my goofy table dimensions, and the fact I want to tie my trains with it, be it just an oval or two. I also want to try to incorporate a 4 way intersection in the mix. A couple of years ago I bought a fully functional traffic light and I'd love to use it. I also have a nice pair of functioning RR crossing gates I want on there too. 

My biggest obstacle is a total lack of funds. The TM doesn't want me on the road driving truck. She doesn't want to handle the home front on her own, and with two 13 year old's in the house I can't blame her. There isn't squat for jobs around here other than the taxi service, and I've heard nothing but horror stories from the drivers (been there, made the .32 cents an hour after cab expenses) so I don't even consider it an option. Even the fast food jobs have fizzled up. Most places are cutting back. I'm left with lighting cars to support myself, and that gets old after a while.. It's not the fun little hobby it used to be.

The biggest problem I'm dealing with is light ups are labor intensive. Making the boards, posts, drilling holes, fidgeting with mounts so a car sits level, painting, etc, eats up a lot of time. Having prepped a body, detailed the trim, and not realizing the LEDs would bleed through 4-5 + layers of paint (inside of the body gets painted too) is a killer. I've had way too many duds to count! I've tried to streamline the processes, but there's only so much I can do to make things more efficient. Switching to all airbrush painting was a double edged sword. The quality of the paint job went up, but the light blocking effect of a heavy layer of spray bomb paint went away. Now instead of rejects from spray bomb errors, I have rejects from not enough paint..

I'll get out of this slump soon enough. I have to! :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, we are all behind you. 
keep looking for that driving job that allows you to be home at night with your family. 
heck, go to AA meetings and get a sponsor. someone there can find you a job. take my word for it!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

slotcarman,
Just trying to lift your spirits. I like many your tracks designs and figured you would like to be able to switch it up. 
Years ago when I did a few handyman/fence building jobs, trying to be an artist, and not much $$$, I would drive behind stores and look to see what they had sitting out back. If they had stuff, I would go in an ask about it. Many were happy to have me haul it off for them. Usually, I wanted wood to make other things I could sell. I even had a local cabinet maker that would have scrap/blem hardwood and ply for me look through and I would get damaged ply the local lumber yard too. Just thought that might help you get some cheap materials. 
That sounds like a tough situation with TM wanting you home. Just one 11 year old kid in my house it still takes both of us. With my wife lost her job 3 years ago (still no job yet) and with the $330 million being cut from education not sure about my job as an art teacher.
Sounds like your custom LED, body and paint jobs aren't going easy, but I know you'll find a great solution...probably come to you after midnight like it does for me
Anyhow just trying to cheer you up, if I can help let me know.
Bryan


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Joe - You're an incredible slotcar artist. Stump City and your customs inspire me to work at improving my skills 

I'm in awe of the fact that you're able to support yourself with lighting cars. That's pretty impressive my friend :thumbsup:

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I decided to do something fun to pick me up!!! Pix coming soon in the CLM thread...


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

cool, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Any progress to report


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing new here, other than the table moved back to the room it was built in. I've got a clean slate to start with. The table being so small makes it hard to make an interesting track plan, especially while trying to fit a small train track into the mix. I have a few ideas floating around in my head, but nothing solid yet. One thing did catch my eye today on the bay. They have an elevated train bridge, sort of like you'd see in Chicago or Brooklyn. Remember the city part of The Blues Brothers chase scene when they're cruising at 100+ MPH under the EL. The bridges aren't cheap though. I think a standard HO track will fit under it, but wipes outs could prove to be quite expensive... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390516803433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Jake: "How often do the trains go by???" 

Elwood: "So often you won't even notice them"


----------

